# INFO: acx100/acx111 and udev

## Thraex

Hello all.

This is for those of you having troubles configuring an acx1xx based wireless network card with newer udev versions.

First of all excuse me for my broken english.

Somewhere in the forums may be an identical thread, but since I was searching quiet a long time now I am gonna post here 

in the hope to help somebody spare some time.

So if you have successfully emerged acx100 and there are logs like "acx: firmware image "..." was not provided. check your hotplug scripts"

there you go:

Since newer versions of udev the "hotplug" package isn't the default hotplug event handler any more. 

So all you have to do is put this line in the udev's rules file( /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules ):

```
ACTION=="add", SUBSYSTEM=="firmware", RUN+="/sbin/firmware_helper"
```

I don't know why this isn't there for default since it works for me.

And this is where i got this Information: http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/firmware/firmware.html

----------

## dgaffuri

 *Thraex wrote:*   

> Since newer versions of udev the "hotplug" package isn't the default hotplug event handler any more. 
> 
> So all you have to do is put this line in the udev's rules file( /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules ):
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's not completely correct, udev overrides the kernel hotplug userspace command, but it finally calls the proper agent, so firmware request are still served by hotplug (it works for my ipw2200 card without additional rules). Do you have hotplug installed, and which version of udev are you using?

 *Thraex wrote:*   

> And this is where i got this Information: http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/firmware/firmware.html

 

BTW, that link is broken, the correct one is http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/firmware/

----------

## Thraex

I have tried different versions of udev. Now I am running udev-077.

I haven't changed the configuration files and I had hotplug installed and started at boot so I don't think I missed anything.

Can you give me more info about the hotplugging system: 

Do I have to run hotplug for other devices(usb etc.) or are they handled by udev now?

----------

## calfax

Adding the above line works for the linksys wpc54g v2 card using gentoo-sources 2.6.15-r1.     You deserve a free beer!  :Cool: 

----------

## Thraex

I am glad that i could help.

Recently i have found the source of the problem.

I don't know why, but my "/proc/sys/kernel/hotplug" file is empty.

This file saves the standart hotplug program. 

After 

```
 echo "/sbin/hotplug" > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug 
```

everything works as it should. Even unplugging and plugging the card automatically assigns the proper iwconfig settings so i dont have to manually start "net.wlan0".

For this to work you have to disable the previous workaround.

----------

## PistolenPeter

OMG, almost 10 days I've tried to setup my new Allnet 0271... and now it work's.

Thank's a lot. 

PistolenPeter

----------

## PistolenPeter

But there is one last question, please.

After every reboot i have to execute 

```
echo "/sbin/hotplug" > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug
```

 again to make my Allnet 0271 work.

Any idea how to automate this?

Thx,

PistolenPeter

----------

## luckyman

HI

thanks for the tip, after the ocean of time I have spended trying to run any wireless card in my pcmcia, this solved my problem, works great

my card is 

```
ACX100/ACX111/ACX1XX WPC54Gv2
```

 family

thankx again

----------

## kulture

Finally!

Mine was working well the first time I ran it, then suddenlt i got the "firmware was not provided" stuff.. dont know if it was adding /sbin/hotplut to /proc.. or the udev thing that made it load the firmware as it should, works fine now. wiee  :Smile: 

----------

